# When will we hit 300 Members?



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Closing in on it already!

Any guesses?

I'm figuring by the end of Saturday EST.

:cheesy:

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

You're on! What's the wager?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> You're on! What's the wager?


To drinks in the lounge!

LOL

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay. Let's see what happens. Oh, and no re-registering over and over again!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 18, 2007)

You want to do a side guess on when we hit 15'' post. I'm thing Around he same time as the 3'' Members!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay... 3'' Members no later than 8pm on Saturday, and 15'' Posts no later than 9pm on Saturday.


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

Means I better get busy then? 

I guess sunday for 2'' members.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2007)

We've already got 249 members Petra!  So you're a sure thing!


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 19, 2007)

DOH!! I was going to write 3'', but that 2 was looking good, so I meant to say 3''. Honestly!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 19, 2007)

Maybe next time I'll do a Poll. Count how many vote for Sat am, Sat pm. Sun am, Sun pm, etc.

LOL

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm not too confident that we will gain 4' Members between now and 8pm Saturday. :(


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't be so sure. 3' to go. And lloks like we'll beat my time for Posts, too.



Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 20, 2007)

Ian,

271 and growing.
If not today, tomorrow for sure.
Congrats!!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you very much.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2007)

1 post to 15''!


Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 20, 2007)

15''!!!!!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 20, 2007)

And right at 6:'' pm EST!

6 hours earlier than I guessed. 

Meanwhile 27 Members to 3''!

Sweat!

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 21, 2007)

Yay! And then the Site crashed. Boo!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry to here about the Site Crash. Must have happened after I went to bed.

Meanwhile we are 18 members shy of 3'', and a bit past my prediction.


I now figure we will meet it by the end of today (EST) 14.25 hiurs from this posting.



Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2007)

1' Members to go and 2 an 2/3s hors to go on this Day here in Eastern USA!

We may make 3'' soon!



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 22, 2007)

We have 3'', champagne all round!!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done everyone!  Now lets get them all posting!!!


----------



## CyberPet (Oct 22, 2007)

So what did I win?


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2007)

CyberPet;159' said:
			
		

> So what did I win?


Two Champagnes in the Lounge!

LOL

:cheesy::cheesy:

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep, two. And the are there waiting on you, I promise!


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2007)

Fast approaching 15'' posts onthe Open Fora! 1465!



Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 22, 2007)

15''!

:cheesy:
Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 23, 2007)

Two shy of a nice round 333 members!

Way to go Ian!

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Well... thanks should go to Clicio Barroso with 26 referrals to date. Dang... :shock:


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 23, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Well... thanks should go to Clicio Barroso with 26 referrals to date. Dang... :shock:



You are completely wrong, dear Ian.
*31* in my last count!!!

AND GROWING FAST!!!
:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

You may see 31 Members here that you referred, but I see 26 Members here that used your Member name as a reference.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 23, 2007)

Check your PMs. It appears that a gremlin is afoot within the Admin system. I do see 31 referrals for you on your Profile page, so my mistake!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 23, 2007)

Ian, 

There is no need to apologize, since two different parts of he site are showing two different numbers! It is not my fault or yours, it is just the system, right?

BUT...
As I have been telling you,

*31 !!!

:shock::lol::shock:

*


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

At this rate we may hit 4'' before Thursday!



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 24, 2007)

DonRicklin;18'5 said:
			
		

> At this rate we may hit 4'' before Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> Don



Whatcha betting Don??:cheesy:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

Why, do you think it will happen sooner, or later?

Two sarsaparillas in the lounge if you win!



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 24, 2007)

Friday midnight, my time and it's 2 pm Wed now so in two and a half days I say and I'll match your two sasparillas and raise you two ginger beers.......


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess I'm calling 14 hrs earlier than that, or so. So you're ON!

Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 24, 2007)

Ian,

*34.
*
The number is growing !


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 24, 2007)

Still 4' to 4'' mmmmmmmm


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Clicio Barroso said:


> Ian,
> 
> *34.
> *
> The number is growing !



Oh yes... now get them to post!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 26, 2007)

Still 26 to 4'' mmmmmmmm:roll::roll:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 28, 2007)

*400*

Another milestone!
About 4' hours later than my estimate........:!:


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 29, 2007)

Well looky that, over 4'' members and Ian had to make me a Mod just to keep them all in line!



:cheesy:

Gosh, 


Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep... let the beatings begin!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Nov 2, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> Ian had to make me a Mod just to keep them all in line!



Well, it *is* a lot of work, Don.
Be prepared!
And good luck, of course.
:mrgreen:


----------

